# Termine 2007



## Scrat (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hier die ersten Termine für 2007 - alles noch weitgehend vorläufig, es wird sich also noch einiges ändern.

*Wettbewerbe*

*UCI WM*

Fort William (SCO) 04.  09. 09. 07

*UCI World Cup*

Barcelona (ESP)  13. - 14.04.07
Graz (AUT) 16. - 17. 06.07
Knokke (BEL) 07.  08.07.07 (Überschneidung mit der EM (UEC)!)
Vervier (BEL) 11.  12.08.07

*World Youth Games*

Mataro (ESP) 28/29.07.07.

*EM (UEC)*

Ksiaz / Walbrzych (POL) 06.  08.07.07 (Überschneidung mit UCI World Cup Knokke!)

*DM 26"*

Heubach 05. - 06.05.07

*DM 20"*

Thalheim 09.  10.06.07
Sulz am Eck 23.  24.06.07 (Ausweichtermin 07.  08.07.07)
Kiefersfelden 14.-15.07.07

*NDM*
Bremen 10.11.03.07
Schotten
Lüneburg
Stadtlohn
Hattorf
Melsungen

*BIU*

Biketrial EM Terchovy (TCH) 02.-03.06.07

*Sessions*

*Koxxkamp*

Buthiers (FRA) 26.03. - 30.03.07

*Koxxdays*

Buthiers (FRA) 31.03. - 01.04.2007

Bitte hier in den Thread alles an Termininformationen posten, so daß ich das Eingangsposting immer aktuell halten kann.

@mods: Kann man den Thread pinnen?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## rusty84 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hier die ODM Termine ganz frisch

Calbe 21.04.07
Eisenhüttenstadt 29.04.07
Flöha 13.05.07
Schönborn 20.05.07
Dresden 01.07.07
Scheibenberg 15.09. oder 16.09.07
Dresden 07.10.07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (16. Dezember 2006)

Thalheim 09.  10.06.07
ist das hier gemeint ???

http://www.stadtplandienst.de/routi...f5ec0d8e113886389076ac9f07&pID=1&wholeroute=1


----------



## EchoPure (30. Dezember 2006)

Hey ich hab mal ne Frage über die Anmeldung!
Ich muss mir bei Biketrial-Germany.de die Lizenz Downloaden und was dann?
Wie melde ich mich an und wann muss ich das Geld bezahlen?

Und noch ne Frage wann starten denn die Wettkämpfe immer?

Gruß Kay und guten Rutsch euch allen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Dezember 2006)

Du füllst den Lizenzantrag aus, und schickst in an den Frank Krumbiegel zurück. Der regelt den Rest, und sagt dir dann auch wegen der Bezahlung bescheid. Die Termine hat der Seeb alias Rusty gepostet, aber die ändern sich bestimmt noch paar mal...


----------



## trialelmi (3. Januar 2007)

die starten meist 11:00h können aber auch 10:00h oder 12:00h sein manchmal steht immer in der ausschreibung bei mir auffer seite sofern ich die bekomme.


----------



## trail-kob (12. Januar 2007)

kann man auch spontan ohne vorher anmelden erscheinen ?


----------



## Hiro (12. Januar 2007)

Wo möchtest Du fahren. ODM, NDM, SDM, DM, WM.....


----------



## trialelmi (15. Januar 2007)

es kommt auf die klasse an die du fahren willst und auf die meisterschaft. das geht los mit tageslizenz im osten oder lizenzfreie klassen im süden und norden. sag mal was du machen willst.

so die NDM sind bis auf osnabrück alle updatet bei mir auf der page  
greatz


----------



## trail-kob (15. Januar 2007)

Also ich würde gern die ODM mitfahren, weiss aber weder obs regnen wird und dergleichen... da wärs mir schad drum wenn ich vorraus bezahl und dann hab ich sau wetter... ich kann da nicht fahrn im "REJEN" wejen meine Bremsen, die wollen einfach nich ziehn bei Nässe. kann mich da richitg kopfstellen, egal wie ich Flex, welche Beläge ich auch nehm die machen einfach nie bei Regen dicht!!!

Momentan Felge V!Z + Heatsink (Blau) Beläge - bremst wie die Hölle das zeuch, --- aber ein bissel Nässe und aus die Maus.


Beim Claud isses ähnlich... er fährt mittlerweile die TryAll Felge und TryAll Beläge, --- zieht is lala bei Nässe... 

Ich erwart ja nicht das es wie im Trockenen ist, aber wenns durchrutscht isses schon ziemlich argelfarzbescheuert!


Darum meine Frage zum Spontanerscheinen !


----------



## trialelmi (15. Januar 2007)

da gibts tageslizenzen, aber ich denke da helfen dir besser die fahrer aus dem osten oder frag franz krumbiegel mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (6. Februar 2007)

So alle Termine sind nun offiziell. sind einige änderungen dabei.
habe alle termine wie immer auf meiner seite unter terminen.
UCI BDR BUI 

also have fun so long


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. Februar 2007)

Hier nochmals das Thema, da es sich ja um einen Termin handelt und das hier der Termine Thread ist.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=262917


----------



## Lenin (10. März 2007)

Hallo Leute! 
Hat jemand Lust Ende April nach Zaporozje (Ukraine) zu einem grossen
Trialevent zu fahren? Das Ganze finden am 28-29 April statt auf der insel
Chortitscha in Depr in der Stadt Zaporozje. Der Wettbewerb lauft nach den
BIU-regeln ab. Am Samstag faehrt Elite und Experten, am Sonntag Junoren und Hobbys. Am Samstag Abend findet noch eine tolle After-Party mit
Kosaken-Show, High-Jump Kontest und einer Feuerwerk. Letztes Jahr kamen
Trialer aus ganz Russland, Weissrussland, Ukraine und Ungarn.
Hier gebt es noch mal Info (allerdings auf Russisch) und ein paar Builder vom 
Vorjahr http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=33368
Bin immer bereit weiter Fragen zu beantworten!


----------



## ecols (27. März 2007)

Trial â Termine 2007

*UCI MTB & Trial WM*
Fort William (SCO) 3. â 9. 9.

*UCI World Cup
*Barcelona (ESP) : 13 + 14. 4.
Graz (AUT) : 15. + 16. 6.
Knokke (BEL) 18. + 19. 8.

*UCI World Youth Games
*Mataro (ESP) 28 + 29. 7.
UEC EM
Ksiaz / Walbrzych 6 â 8. 7.

BDR

*DM 26â
*Heubach 5 + 6. 5.
Schatthausen 23.7. (laut Ausschreibung)

*DM 20â
*Thalheim 9. + 10. 6.
Falke Sulz 23 + 24. 6.
Kiefersfelden 14. + 15. 7.

*NDM
*Bremen 10. + 11. 3.
LÃ¼neburg 12. + 13. 5.
Stadtlohn 19. + 20. 5.
Schotten 1. + 2. 9.
Melsungen 22. + 23. 09.

*SDM
*Hornberg 28. + 29. 4.
Eberstadt 13. 5.
Ãlbronn 17. 5.
MÃ¼nstertal 1.7.
Neuburg 15. + 16.9.
Ziegelhausen/Dossenheim 23.9.
TÃ¼bingen 7.10.
*
Sonstiges*
BDR Fachwarte â und Projektleitertag
Frankfurt 24. 2.

BDR Punktrichterausbildung
Neuburg Donau 17. 3.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (27. März 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Trial  Termine 2007
> 
> *UCI MTB & Trial WM*
> Fort William (SCO) 3.  9. 9.
> ...




Wir machen dieses Jahr definitiv keine DM

Muss dir ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen sein....


----------



## insane (1. April 2007)

Am 22.04.2007 findet in Tübingen ein Frühjahrstraining statt. 
Das Training wird ausgeschrieben vom Badischen Radsportverband,
Bayerischen Radsportverband, Württembergischen Radsportverband 
und Saarländischen Radfahrer-Bund.

Die Ausschreibung dazu findet ihr hier:
Fruehjahrstraining.pdf


Bitte meldet euch bei der Christel Oswald-Mossemann dazu an, bei 
Vereinen genügt es natürlich eine Anmeldung für den gesamten Verein 
zu senden.

Das Anmeldeformular findet ihr hier:
Anmeldung.doc


Diese Anmeldung ist nötig, um einen Überblick über die Teilnehmerzahl 
zu bekommen und genügend Trainier zu aquirieren.

Für diejenigen die noch nie bei uns in Tübingen waren, gibt es hier eine 
Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
Anfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (18. April 2007)

hey hat einer von euch ne ahnung wan am samstag der wettkampf in calbe anfängt? thx


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. April 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> hey hat einer von euch ne ahnung wan am samstag der wettkampf in calbe anfängt? thx





http://www.biketrial-germany.de/download/Calbe.pdf


----------



## trialelmi (19. April 2007)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> Wir machen dieses Jahr definitiv keine DM
> 
> Muss dir ein kleiner fehler unterlaufen sein....



ab und an auf meine Seite gugen dann haste auch die wirklich aktuellen Sachen


----------



## trialbock (25. April 2007)

hi leute

wer von euch kommt nach hornberg????  

leider weis ich gar nicht wann das los geht 
ich denke morgens um 9-10 uhr oder weis das jemand genau:


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. April 2007)

ich und noch viele andere Sulzer (htro, TT-Trialer, Schechi...)

Start ist am Sa um 12Uhr (Einschreibung ab 10Uhr) - Siegerehrung glaub 17:30
und evtl. gibts wieder ne Technische Abnahme...

Start ist am So um 11Uhr (Einschreibung ab 9Uhr)


----------



## trialelmi (26. April 2007)

trialbock schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> wer von euch kommt nach hornberg????
> 
> ...



meist 11:00h aber i.d.r. habe ich die ausschreibungen ja bei mir auf der seite.


----------



## Schevron (27. April 2007)

bin am samstag da


----------



## florianwagner (10. Mai 2007)

hi, ich will nächste woche mal zur sdm nach ölbronn, kann mir da einer infos geben wanns losgeht usw?


----------



## trialelmi (12. Mai 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi, ich will nächste woche mal zur sdm nach ölbronn, kann mir da einer infos geben wanns losgeht usw?




ich habe leider noch keine ausschreibung, aber schau mal unter adressen bei mir da sind die ansprechpartner  der vereine incl kontaktdaten drinne.


----------



## trialelmi (15. Mai 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> ich habe leider noch keine ausschreibung, aber schau mal unter adressen bei mir da sind die ansprechpartner  der vereine incl kontaktdaten drinne.




so ausschreibung ist online siehe sig unter terminen wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi_trial (22. Mai 2007)

Trial Wc Und Ec In Graz(15.6-17.6.07) Abgesagt!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. Juni 2007)

Wichtig!
SDM-Lauf Neuburg an der Donau am 15/16 September wird verschoben.
An diesem Wochenende findet kurzfristig der Worldcup in Melsungen statt.
Einen Ausweichtermin werden wir in Kürze bekanntgeben.
Bitte jeden Bescheid geben.
Grüsse Peter


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. Juni 2007)

So neuer Termin SDM-Neuburg.
Am 20./21 Oktober finden die Läufe zur Süddeutschen Trialmeisterschaft in Neuburg statt.
Gebt bitte allen Bescheid.
Gruss Peter


----------



## trialbock (30. Juni 2007)

WER ist den mOIN alles am start in Müntertal ??


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juni 2007)

trialbock schrieb:


> WER ist den mOIN alles am start in Müntertal ??



ich... und einiger andere Sulzer... n paar sind denk ihc heute schon da (Kreismeisterschaft)


----------



## trialbock (30. Juni 2007)

ich werd mir mal das ganze anschauen morgen !


----------



## Hiro (29. August 2007)

ACHTUNG !!!
Der ODM Lauf in Scheibenberg ist auf den *22.09.2007 *verlegt.


----------



## trialelmi (30. August 2007)

danke hiro ich habs bei mir mit geändert.


----------



## BTBIKE (13. September 2007)

http://www.biketrial.eu/?p=324


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (23. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auf dem Lauf in Dossenheim heute, hörte ich von einem Gerücht, das der Lauf zur Süddeutschen Meisterschaft am 7. Oktober in Tübingen ausfallen soll.

Das stimmt *DEFINITIV NICHT!!*. Der Wettbewerb findet statt.

Über zahlreiche Starter/innen freuen wir uns natürlich


----------



## insane (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Ausschreibung zum Wettkampf in Tübingen am Sonntag, 07. Oktober:

Ausschreibung


----------



## insane (9. Oktober 2007)

Ausschreibung SDM Neuburg


----------



## trialelmi (4. November 2007)

so die ersten Termine 2008 biketrial sind schon mal online :d

schönen sonntag noch wünscht


----------



## Scrat (20. November 2007)

So, der vermutlich letzte Wettbewerbstermin für dieses Jahr:

Nikolaus-Trial in Köln in der Abenteuerhalle: 01.12.2007

Alle weiteren Infos unter http://www.jugz.de/startseite/trial_2007.pdf

Fragen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308793

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## tommytrialer (26. November 2007)

Worldcuptermine der Uci

http://www.uci.ch/ucisite/wspage.as...lineCode=TRI&Year=2008&CalendarCode=ALL&l=eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

@ Admin

bitte umbenennen in Termine 2008 
THX


----------



## Scrat (27. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> @ Admin
> 
> bitte umbenennen in Termine 2008
> THX



Neuer Terminthread 2008 hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4255374

Bitte hier schließen, entpinnen und den anderen wieder pinnen.

Danke!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. November 2007)

jetzt schon zumachen? ist doch noch nen monat bis jahreswechsel.....

09.12. nikolaustrial stadtlohn start 11.00 Uhr


----------



## Scrat (27. November 2007)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> jetzt schon zumachen? ist doch noch nen monat bis jahreswechsel.....
> 
> 09.12. nikolaustrial stadtlohn start 11.00 Uhr



Da hast Du auch wieder recht. Also, hiermit bestelle ich das Schloß zum 1.1.2008 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Trialer Chris (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
wir wolln am donnerstag nach leipzig komm.
Vielleicht hat einer der leipziger oder so lust mit zu kommen.
Zeit und ort sind flexibel.


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Dezember 2007)

schade ich muss arbeiten. könnt ihr nich samstag oder sonntag kommen und nochn paar lustige berliner mitbringen?


----------

